# Ordering hard-to-find items online?



## Joshaviah (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone have experience ordering hard-to-find items (e.g. large-size shoes, obscure books, any of the "comforts of home") online while living in Thailand?

I'd be interested to know if there are any dependable services within Thailand for this sort of thing, or does one depend on services in other countries, and have the ordered items cross the Thai border? And who has successfully received orders from overseas? Is it worth it to get a PO box? Are there any online companies that get it right and are more dependable than others? (e.g. in the USA Amazon dominates that internet ordering market)

Thanks!


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

I have used Access USA (MyUS.com - #1 International Shipping, Mail and Package Forwarding Service - MyUS.com) in Sarasota as a mail/parcel forwarder for many years, and they are very reliable. You are given a street address, have mail and purchases sent to that address, and then forwarded to you by DHL or FedEx on a schedule of your choosing. Takes 4 days from the US to here.

They get good rates with the couriers based on their volume, but keep in mind that anything you bring in with be subject to customs duties and VAT.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

see also thread on mail service

Amazon will ship to Thailand - see AmazonGlobal Export Countries



> Note:
> There may be limitations on where and whether Amazon Marketplace sellers offer international shipping. For more information, go to Buying from Outside the U.S.
> Your packages may be subject to the customs fees and import duties of the country to which your order ships. These charges are always the recipient's responsibility. For more information, go to About Import Fees Deposit.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> see also thread on mail service
> 
> Amazon will ship to Thailand - see AmazonGlobal Export Countries


Many sellers in the US, (Amazon marketplace or otherwise) will not ship abroad, which is one of the reasons that I use the services of Access USA. You have a US street address, and that solves most problems. 

Very occasionally, you find a seller whose system recognizes that you are logging on from Thailand, and won't complete the sale. Access has a solution for that as well: they have a "Personal Shopper" service where you can send them a link to the item you want to purchase, and they purchase it for you, then charge the appropriate amount to your credit card.

I have used these folks for 12 years while residing in 6 different countries, and they have always done just fine by me.


----------

